# "Diomed" voyages 4/5



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

Trying to trace John Roriston and Carl Evans who were middies on Blue Funnel line's mv "Diomed" on voyages 4 & 5
Can anyone help??
Tom Inglis


----------

